# leaders for tuna popping and jigging?



## Beerguy91 (Apr 4, 2016)

What Kind of leaders are Y'all running on your tuna popping and jigging rigs?
My jigging set up is a penn fathom 30 ld 2 speed on penn carnage with 80lb braided line.
Popping set up is a penn spinfisher 9500 spooled with 65lb power pro.
I need some advise on leaders for both set ups. 

Thanks and tight lines


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

People with a lot more experience than me may chime in, but I've been using a barrel swivel with a length of fluorocarbon leader that has around the same breaking strength as my main line. I use 2-3' for both. I try to make them short enough so the swivel won't routinely get reeled into the rod guides, but long enough that they actually do some good (in other words to appear to not be attached to anything when in the water).


----------



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

i use improved reverse albright knot for jigging leaders. usually 10 to 15' of 80lb. yo zuri pink floro. 


for popping either learn the PR or FG knot.

or use a casting wind on leader with loop to loop connection.

once again 12' yo zuri pink floro.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I had a horrible experience with wind-on leaders on my spinning reels. I don't recommend them unless they're going on a conventional reel. On spinning reels, all they do is unwind into a big tangled mess as soon as you open the bail.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

short N sweet , FG knot to flourocarbon leader for popping , 5-6 ' , knot clearing the guides. Otherwise you'll lose casting distance with all that leader wrap in your spool. 

A well tied FG knot doesn't need to have 30 plus half hitches , just a few very tight. Always pre-load a test your leaders.

PR knot for jigging mono leader works great ( unless jigging for yft) , length as your liking . Pre-tied at home


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

NaClH2O said:


> I had a horrible experience with wind-on leaders on my spinning reels. I don't recommend them unless they're going on a conventional reel. On spinning reels, all they do is unwind into a big tangled mess as soon as you open the bail.


Sorry you had to learn it by experience , wind on were meant for trolling lures, not for casting them.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

oberyn martell said:


> Sorry you had to learn it by experience , wind on were meant for trolling lures, not for casting them.


anthony, that is the biggest pile of (mis-information) I have ever heard!
Just because YOU can't make them work doesn't mean they're not the best
connection.
Think of it this way: the 10 best tuna guides in the US can't be wrong.......
I've been using the wind-on connection for over 6 years with ****-near 100% results. have I gotten some weak winds- yes. super-glue in your tackle box will solve that. as will a highly-experienced leader builder.
the wind-on connection is the strongest. That's why trollers use it.
educated choices on leader material are the key to making it work in a casting situation.


----------



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

oberyn martell said:


> Sorry you had to learn it by experience , wind on were meant for trolling lures, not for casting them.


Ha Ha, Anthony, you do have the most TROLLing experience.

your rep power sez it all.


----------

